# Compte Apple ID piraté ?



## Duodecim (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je me tourne aujourd'hui vers vous car ma peur s'agrandit de minute en minute.

J'ai voulu remettre à zéro mon iPhone, trouvant que la batterie diminuait plus rapidement qu'à l'habitude depuis quelques jours. Une fois l'iPhone restauré, j'ai rentré mon compte Apple ID et j'ai vu toutes les sauvegardes que j'avais personnellement faites. Seulement qu'une fois que je cliquais sur celle de 19h47 par contre, le message suivant m'était affiché :

« Saisissez le mot de passe de l'identifiant Apple *dothacker223@gmail.com* à utiliser pour les achats dans un Store (notamment l'App Store, l'iTunes Store et l'iBooks Store). »

J'ai essayé de mettre mon mot de passe normal (débile, direz-vous...), sans succès.

Alors, l'adresse e-mail m'a directement interpelé : et si je m'étais fait pirater mon compte Apple ID ? C'est étrange, car le compte Apple a un mot de passe différent de tous les autres. De plus, je n'ai aucun achat sur mon compte. Le dernier achat que j'ai fait était gratuit et il s'agissait de LINE hier soir. J'en déduis donc qu'aucun achat frauduleux n'a été fait. Tout mon compte est normal, sauf cette restauration.

À votre avis, d'où cela peut-il bien venir !? Je me connecte toujours à mon compte par mon adresse Gmail à moi, j'ai mon adresse en me.com qui est notée, et aucune autre.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2015)

Tu n'aurais pas téléchargé des application douteuses que tu devrais activer a tout hasard ?

As tu testé les autres sauvegardes ?


----------



## Duodecim (23 Novembre 2015)

Bah je n'installe que des applications connues. La seule application qui est en rapport avec cet homme est "FINAL FANTASY XIV - LIBRA EORZEA" mais je n'ai pas vu d'avis négatifs, me semble t-il... Mon compte en banque est OK, pas d'achats étranges sur mon compte Apple... c'est ça qui est étrange !

Le gars a un profil Google+ et un profil Facebook. Il semble venir du Vietnam.


----------



## les_innommables66 (24 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

D'où vient ton téléphone ?
Si tu l'as acheté d'occasion, c'est peut-être un reliquat des installations faites par le précédent propriétaire ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Duodecim (24 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

L'iPhone 6S a été acheté neuf le 25 septembre chez Bouygues


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2015)

Duodecim a dit:


> Bah je n'installe que des applications connues. La seule application qui est en rapport avec cet homme est "FINAL FANTASY XIV - LIBRA EORZEA" mais je n'ai pas vu d'avis négatifs, me semble t-il...



Si tu as racheté FinalFantasy à cette personne, c'est normal que lors de la restauration sur ton iPhone, on te demande le mot de passe de ce compte AppStore pour autoriser ton iPhone à utiliser cette application. 

Donc pas d'inquiétude pour un éventuel piratage, mais il va falloir retrouver ce mot de passe sinon tu ne pourras plus utiliser FinalFantasy


----------



## Duodecim (24 Novembre 2015)

Ce n'est pas un jeu, c'est une application qui est une sorte de glossaire et de guide pour le jeu en fait. Peut-être que ça vient de là car sur son profil Google et Facebook j'ai vu qu'il aimait la série, comme moi. Je ne suis pas sûr de ce que j'avance. C'est une application gratuite que j'ai prise sur l'Apple Store. Les avis ne semblaient pas négatifs pour cela, juste pour une fonctionnalité de connexion de compte de jeu FFXIV impossible.

Je suis en ligne avec Apple en ce moment même, on va bien voir de quoi il s'agit...

Alors est-ce que ça peut être en lien avec l'iPhone 3GS que j'ai acheté en juillet sur Vente du diable et que j'ai renvoyé 12 jours après ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Novembre 2015)

Oui, ça peut être ça si tu as effectué une restauration de te ton ancienne sauvegarde.

Peut-être que l'ancien propriétaire avait installé des applications piratées avec les conséquences qui en découlent.

Le mieux est de faire une installation propre. Normalement, tu ne perdras pas tes contacts ou ton agenda, c’est sauvegardé sur iCloud (fais un tour sur ton compte sur icloud.com pour vérifier au préalable).

Par contre, les autres sauvegardes seront perdues, comme tes progressions de jeux entre autres.


----------



## Duodecim (25 Novembre 2015)

C'était la restauration de la sauvegarde du 23 novembre à 19:47, que j'avais faite moi-même. C'est pour que cela me paraît tellement étrange ! Mais bon, Apple semble être autant étonnée que moi et l'iOS Senior Advisor fait remonter le problème aux ingénieurs. Il ne voit aucun problème de sécurité, il n'y a aucun lien entre nos deux comptes, aucun achat même gratuit n'a été fait avec mon identifiant...

J'ai restauré mon iPhone comme un nouvel iPhone, j'ai tout récupéré et même certaines parties de jeu qui se synchronise avec iCloud (_Les Sims Gratuit_, _Lara Croft GO_). On verra bien par la suite ! Merci pour vos réponses en tous cas !


----------

